# Gunther auditioning for Cirque Du Soleil



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

He managed to get his toy up to a tree branch..


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

And a few more..


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

And some more..


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow these are amazingphotos!! Gunther looks like a ballet dancer in the way he moves!!! fantastic photos and what a regal dog


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Awww Gunther is so pretty! :3
I just love love love that one of him on the chair. It is TOO cute!! <3


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

spoofan, BEAUTIFUL as always. Were the other poodles that you have owned as photogenic as Gunther? I know a lot of it is the person behind the camera and what type of camera being used, but it would be awfully hard to top Gunther's good looks. I agree with artsycourtneysue, Gunther has a very regal look to him.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Most of Antigua poodles are stunning !!! :rose: The breeder is a gem of a person too - if I ever buy a spoo , it will be from her !!!

Gunther is a vision from heaven - at least in my eyes : ))) !!!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

OMG, I  him!!! he looks like a human with big muscles in the first pic!!


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

Wonderful pictures -and what a gorgeous dog! How old is Gunther?


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

As always, these pictures are just stunning! Gunther is gorgeous! I love his clip! So when my Spoo is older what do I tell my groomer so that I can get a similar look? Lamb? Town and Country!?! I'm so confused!!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

*heather* said:


> As always, these pictures are just stunning! Gunther is gorgeous! I love his clip! So when my Spoo is older what do I tell my groomer so that I can get a similar look? Lamb? Town and Country!?! I'm so confused!!


its called the 'Gunther Clip'. any good well established groomer should know!!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Gunther is absolutely spectacular, his pictures just melt my heart. 
Did I mention that I am super partial to whites/creams???? :biggrin:


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

Gunther has really made me want a white. He is just so handsome I can't help but think I want a spoo just like him. He is gorgeous beyond words, and I'm definitely a loyal fan!

The one with his butt in the air is just too cute.

Thank you for continuing to share pictures with us!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

My that boy loves his toys!! Those pictures are wonderful, and seem to capture Gunther well.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Awww....


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow, the first pictures are unbelievable, I never so anything like this, and the picture in the chair is just sooooooooooo cute, like a little bear :smile:


----------



## Stacydub (Sep 9, 2009)

Beautiful pictures.....you must have an amazing camera. Gunther looks awesome. He's beautiful.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Honestly, Words can not describe his magnificence!!! He is a regal king. Love him trying to get the toy out of the tree and of course the butt shot!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Gunther has such a brilliant white coat. It's stunning. I love the pictures of him trying to get his toy. The hair on his legs is long and feathery. It really adds to his action shots making him look like he is flying or floating through the air.

Great shots! BTW. What camera do you use? Do you have a favorite lens you work with?


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Now there's a dog who LOVES his toys! He's magnificent. Thanks for the new photos - we never get enough Gunther pics.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

he is such a doll! I love Gunther!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Great pictures as usual I just Dedicated a thread to you


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

Gunther is more than stunning, he is so gorgeous and Regal looking, i love his cut too! amazing


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Spoofer said:


> Wonderful pictures -and what a gorgeous dog! How old is Gunther?


He is turning 2 on Oct 31.
Halloween boy...fits him as he can be a real devil some days


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

And an angel at others huh?


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

FUZBUTZ said:


> And an angel at others huh?


He is your typical stuborn,intelligent,manipulative,defiant,thinking poodle.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

I understand.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Those are GREAT photos!!! What fun pics to look at...  ... thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Teddy'smomma (Sep 21, 2009)

he looks so happy! He's big!!!! I don't know if I could handle having such a big doggy holy cowwwww!!


----------

